# hamsters season times ?



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi, 

can someone tell me how often winter whites come into season ??? is it the same as syrians or longer/shorter ?? 

thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I *think* it is the same as Syrians, every 4 days, sure someone will correct me if I've got that wrong.


----------



## HammyHamster (Jul 13, 2009)

I never knew they can into season? How can you tell when they are in season?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

HammyHamster said:


> I never knew they can into season? How can you tell when they are in season?


With Syrians if you touch their back they stick their tail up in the air and arch their back, not sure about the dwarfs etc.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am not sure if dwarfs are the same as Syrians but if they are, females will stick their tale up in the air when her back is stroked and they are in season. Also, female Syrians become infertile around 14 months old and so stop coming into season.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I am not sure if dwarfs are the same as Syrians but if they are, females will stick their tale up in the air when her back is stroked and they are in season. Also, female Syrians become infertile around 14 months old and so stop coming into season.


Aw no I was planning to breed from Buffy, she was 4 on Friday .


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Aw no I was planning to breed from Buffy, she was 4 on Friday .


haha! u-look-like-a-hamster will go mad if she finds out! :001_tt2: Chesnie is nearly 14 months...hmmmm....:blushing:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's usually every 4 days but can sometimes be as long as every 6 days. You need to keep trying her with a male every day to be certain.


----------

